# Braun OralB Charging.



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

We have a Braun type3761 electric tooth brush which is very fussy on its method of charging. When first recharged with Maplin inverter it flashed once and then died. This was replaced under warrantee and repeated. Having done some research, including from manufacturer, it seems it needs pure sine wave supply.
As we would like to use this in the M/H, and I now have a Victron energy unit installed, could I now expect the charger to function normally? The Victron has pure sine wave inverter, but the makers (of the tooth brush) refuse to confirm its operation.
Anyone else had this problem? At the moment we are using a battery powered brush, and don't want to blow up another charger, which this time I will have to pay for!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a 300w pure sine wave inverter (came from Maplins) and it charges our Braun toothbrush perfectly (the type with the inductive charger) - and my Braun razor.
Bill


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Pure sine wave*

We had same problem. Now use Waeco 300w pure sine wave inverter. Silent and magic.

Sal


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We charge our OralB from a cheapie Lidl 150 watt inverter with no problems.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

This thread is a wind up, surely?
Buying an inverter for a toothbrush!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Where did you buy your wind up toothbrush please?
We have a wind up radio, torch and phone charger as we like to give back to the environment more than we take so a toothbrush would be a much used addition to our planet saving tool box. 
James


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

This could be a fun morning

http://www.ventspleen.com/?p=1725


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

sqeek said:


> This thread is a wind up, surely?
> Buying an inverter for a toothbrush!


Read the question again mate, I already have a pure sine wave inverter, so not intending to buy one specifically for the toothbrush. Just don't want to charge it without blowing it up again.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Was up early to a brilliantly sunny day and a sparkling sea. Just felt in the mood to be silly.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Just an update which may be of interest to some who responded to my question, I plugged the charger in with Inverter on,( with baited breath) and it was fine. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

midgeteler said:


> Just an update which may be of interest to some who responded to my question, I plugged the charger in with Inverter on,( with baited breath) and it was fine.
> 
> Thanks to all.


With baited, and sweet smelling, breath, no doubt. :lol:

Chris


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah, it's the wifes charger. I don't need one---I use a wire brush once a week


----------

